# Teal Pics! How'ed y'all do this morning?



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope everyone had a safe and successful day.


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

We had 14 birds for 6 hunters. Not alot of birds in the air really. Didn't even hear all that much shooting.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

We had about the opposite numbers. 7-8 birds with about 16 hunters. We did not see many birds.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I stayed home lol. The guys I usually hunt with called at 8:45 and had two between the four of them. I'll wait until the middle of next week and give it a shot when everyone else is at work........ maybe.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's proof lol


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Epic beat down

Not as many birds as we are used to, but it was slow and steady


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Little slow in Danbury. We shot well though. Ended up with nine between two hunters.


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Didn't shoot any at our place in eagle lake but saw a few high flyer groups... Good to be out though...


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Despite hunting with no decoys, I managed 2


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Beaux said:


> Despite hunting with no decoys, I managed 2


Better than some with dek's! It's all about being out there bro! Wish I was, Birds or no birds!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

3 full limits by 9


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)

13 with three guys, it was slow and steady, saw a lot of high flying big groups


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

5 limits N Brookshire. Had the hot spot others in the area saw few. Less birds than normal for sure.


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

Hunted with bill sherrill on pierce ranch. 6 of the 7 hunts limited by 8:00. The one hunt that didn't limit wasn't for lack of birds.. Had two shoots a 42 and a 36 done in 17 and 18 minutes. Water=birds..... And plenty of both.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

We shot 6 limits by 725. Watched my son shoot most of the morning


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

4 limits by 8:00


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

6 of us Hunted till 1030..sending them south I geuss, tomarrow looking dim


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Would Have Been A Lot More LimitS If They Wouldn't Have Raised The Limit To 6


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

I saw about a dozen this morning flying across east Galveston bay at 3200ft. headed for anuhuac airport. got a little laugh out of that, as I figured they had already been shot at.


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

capt jake Adams trophy charters newest guide


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My 19yo cousin swung through a bird and crushed my mojo. 

Killed the bird tho...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Limits two days in a row.....Garwood Prairie...it's good to be in the rice..


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## BobWhite (Oct 23, 2012)

*Prairie Birds*

:cheers::cheers:
6 Man limmint by 7:05am guick and easy.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

*Hunted Sat. & Sun. with Avian Skies*

Hunted Sat. & Sun. with with Will Granberry of Avian Skies. Had a little better than half limits on Saturday and full limits on Sunday. Will runs a great operation.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Scouted Thursday only seen a couple groups of 3-4. Scouted Friday and seen probably 2-300. So I was expecting to shoot some on opener but not as many as usual.

Opener - We shot 27 between 7 shooters. Seen decent numbers on Saturday, but it was slow but steady.

Sunday - I was out saturday night and noticed the NE wind and 3/4 moon, so I was convinced we would have some birds show up saturday night. I was right, it was none stop shooting until we limited around 8. We shot 7 limits between 7 shooters. One of the other groups on my property shot 2 bands that morning..

Danbury Area!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Brutal Saturday, awesome Sunday.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Limits two days in a row.....Garwood Prairie...it's good to be in the rice..


same here.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Garwood limits by 720 both days... 3man limit saturday, 2man limit sunday plenty of birds for us....hopefully some weather will roll in and push more our way...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Brandon Zahn said:


> Hunted with bill sherrill on pierce ranch. 6 of the 7 hunts limited by 8:00. The one hunt that didn't limit wasn't for lack of birds.. Had two shoots a 42 and a 36 done in 17 and 18 minutes. Water=birds..... And plenty of both.


Hey Brandon, how's your Dad & Bill doing these days? John Gardner


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

We shot 14 on Saturday and a big fat goose egg on Sunday. Didn't see many birds or hear any shooting. We hunted in Hempstead right near the Brazos River.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

We hunted salt marsh and it was tough! Just wanted to post a pic Gracie. It was a nice morning and we had a good time getting out.


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone had any luck hunting during the week?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Cousin killed 9 this morning. Shoulda killed more. His partner didnt shoot well, and only killed 3.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

101 first morn and prolly 85-90 something on sun.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Saturday morning


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*im a little late*

Coop is getting back stronger everyday....talk about a relief to see that first retrieve after everything this year.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice dog


----------



## KSOP (May 23, 2008)

Had 2 buddies hunt Rock Island this morning and only shot 5! They said birds were low in numbers. Does anyone have any reports from Markham, El Campo, or East Bernard area? Seems as if Garwood is the only consistent area producing since the opener. Hopefully this incoming front and the moon will bring some new birds in pretty soon!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

5 yesterday for 2 hunters... weekdays are generally slower on the prairie.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hunted this morning and saw 5. killed one that messed up. Very little birds. Saw way more opening weekend of dove.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Limits*

Me and a few buddies went out this am and shot our 3 man by 7:30.

Brazoria County


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

axsbilly said:


> Me and a few buddies went out this am and shot our 3 man by 7:30.
> 
> Brazoria County


I thought you boys only shoot ring necks. That's what's y'all are know for. Sharks sent me


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

SwampMud said:


> I thought you boys only shoot ring necks. That's what's y'all are know for. Sharks sent me


Well since the ringers are not here yet had to settle for a blue wing limit!! lol

By the way who is Sharks?


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Hunted garwood yesterday only 1 bird!! Very very few birds in the area only heard maybe 15 shots in the distance and maybe saw 20 birds total flying by most in groups of 2-4


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

They are coming, saw a group just east of down town Houston, this cool front and the moon phase, Saturday should be completely different.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I was on the Big Boggy NWR today performing some work. 

Saw zero teal and 14 Mottled Ducks. 

Their moist soil projects have very, very little or no water.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Havent seen any Teal!*

Been killing some dove!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Boys shot 30 in Garwood Saturday and 27 on Sunday.


----------

